# Penn Staters



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Seems like there are quite a few Penn Staters on here... figured I'd start a topic so we could connect.

I'm class of 2007... BA history, BA poli sci.

WE ARE!


----------



## kaij_15 (Jul 28, 2019)

Graduated from Behrend Campus.

2010, B.S. Mechanical Engineering Technology.


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

kaij_15 said:


> Graduated from Behrend Campus.


Did my freshman year at Behrend, 2003-04... So. Much. Snow.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

BA Poli Sci Class of '05 University Park. Try to get back once or twice a year now that I have kids and have to start filling their heads with ideas of grandeur.


----------

